# Unable to connect / gateway not found



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

We have two Premiers running 20.4.2 plus an old Series 2. They are connected to our wired home network and each can see the others, read each others' "Now Playing" lists, and transfer or stream shows between them (the Series 2 can't stream, of course). There is also a PC on the net which is running TiVo Desktop.

The problem is that one of the Premiers has been unable to connect to the TiVo service for two weeks and is now without program data. Connection fails during "Preparing" with a status of "Gateway not found". TiVo Central is also down on the non-working Premier due to a "Temporary Service Connection Issue" (C133). TiVo Central, and all of its features that we use work fine on the other Premier. 

I have rebooted the non-working TiVo, rebooted the router, and checked the network settings - each many times during the last week or so, in assorted orders. No change!

One possible symptom is that while the working Premier can access the shows stored on the PC, the non-working Premier can only see and access the other TiVos but not the PC.

Any help, suggestions, insight, ... would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You should be able to manually set the DNS and Gateway servers to your router's IP address, even though you may be wired. I have done that on my Series 3 and no problems since, and they are on wireless.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe some more detail about your network setup would help? How is each TiVo connected to the network (i.e., direct to router/switch, through switch, etc.) IP addresses, etc.

Are you able to get to the web My Shows interface of the problem TiVo? If you put http*s*://{TiVo IP address} into your browser and log in as username 'tivo' and your MAK as the password that will confirm that the web server is working.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Go into network settings and select change network settings, modify Ethernet settings, get automatically. Verify in view network status that the settings in the working dvr except for ip and mac address are the same.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> Maybe some more detail about your network setup would help? How is each TiVo connected to the network (i.e., direct to router/switch, through switch, etc.) IP addresses, etc.
> 
> Are you able to get to the web My Shows interface of the problem TiVo? If you put http*s*://{TiVo IP address} into your browser and log in as username 'tivo' and your MAK as the password that will confirm that the web server is working.


The network topolgy is a 4 port router with the desktop PC, a networkdisk, and an 8-port switch (not hub), among the gear attached to the switch is a powerline interface, both TiVos are connected to powerline adapters. The use of the powerline is temporary until I get a chance to run network cable to the TiVos.

The IP of the working TiVo is 192.168.1.112 and the non-working is 192.168.1.106. I was able to login to the working TiVo using https://192.168.1.112 but couldn't even connect to https://192.168.1.106. Any suggestions as to the next steps?

Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

WayneCarter said:


> I was able to login to the working TiVo using https://192.168.1.112 but couldn't even connect to https://192.168.1.106. Any suggestions as to the next steps?


Can you ping the non-working TiVo (192.168.1.106) from your PC? Are the network settings (mask, default gateway, etc.) on that TiVo the same as the working one?

Maybe it's something with the powerline adapter? Maybe you can temporarily move the non-working TiVo closer to the router/switch and connect it directly and see if it works that way?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> Can you ping the non-working TiVo (192.168.1.106) from your PC? Are the network settings (mask, default gateway, etc.) on that TiVo the same as the working one?
> 
> Maybe it's something with the powerline adapter? Maybe you can temporarily move the non-working TiVo closer to the router/switch and connect it directly and see if it works that way?


I was planning to move the affected TiVo next to the switch to take the powerline adapter off the suspect list but aren't looking forward to doing it.

I tried pinging 192.168.1.106 and the results surprised me, the response was "Reply from 192.168.1.105: Destination host unreachable" (NOT a typo, "10*5*" instead of "106") three times, then "Reply from 192.168.1.106: bytes=32, time=156ms TTL=64". I repeated the ping command and on the second try, got a normal response (except the time for first reply was 415ms, the other three were under 10ms. I tried again and this time the "Request timed out" for all four packets.

I tried "Change network settings" on the failing TiVo and it asked if I needed a DHCP client ID (the good TiVo didn't ask this question), I don't and answered as such. The result was "There is a problem with the router on your home network (N07)" and a suggestion to reboot the router. I have done this many times while trying to get this running to no avail".

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm going to guess .105 is your PC? If so, that's normal to see that IP address during a "destination unreachable" ping.

Based on your ping results, it looks like the TiVo's network connection is unstable. So it could be the powerline adapter going bad. Can you temporarily swap powerline units with the good TiVo and see if a) that fixes the bad TiVo and b) moves the problem to the good TiVo?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> I'm going to guess .105 is your PC? If so, that's normal to see that IP address during a "destination unreachable" ping.


Yep



> Based on your ping results, it looks like the TiVo's network connection is unstable. So it could be the powerline adapter going bad. Can you temporarily swap powerline units with the good TiVo and see if a) that fixes the bad TiVo and b) moves the problem to the good TiVo?


I'd already tried that, but it was worth another try - no joy. The failing Tivo made it thru "Preparing to connect" and failed while "Connecting". Error code (N07). This happened regardless of which adapter was used. Likewise, the good TiVo worked with either adapter.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

The network seems stable - All the inter-TiVo network functions work fine - they can see each other's "Now playing" list, transfer programs between any two, and stream SD programs either way between the two Premieres (the power line adapters are a little too slow to stream HD content without pauses). The failing Tivo is unable to access TiVo Desktop and web based content (TiVo central, Netflix, Youtube, ... ) and of course update program data.

It seems the failing TiVo can see and use the local network but not the internet.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Very strange.

You could try ThAbtO's suggestion and use a static IP and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> Very strange.
> 
> You could try ThAbtO's suggestion and use a static IP and see if that makes any difference.


I tried several static IP addresses and used two different sets of public DNS's, no change. Went back to automatic, no change.

Any other suggestions? Anyone?

Thanks to all.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

BTW At one point during my various tries, I noticed that TiVo Central had populated. "Ahah - fixed it!" I thought, but alas when I tried to connect to the TiVo server, it failed just like every other attempt. It appears that whatever is wrong might be somewhat glitchy.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You could take the powerline out of the picture and see if that is the cause. Use wireless, Moca, if available.

Moca may be better for you, as ethernet runs through the coax along with the cable signals and you just need adapters at the router/Tivo sides.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

also having issues connecting to the tivo service. It says all tests passed, but errors out try to connect when making daily call says Tivo service can't be found.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, I made a few long overdue changes:
Replaced the aging router with a new 'N' band unit.
Removed some now unneeded splitters from the coax.
Replaced an ancient S2DT with the "failing" Premiere in our bedroom.
Replaced the "failing" Premiere in our Family room with a new Roamio Plus,
For reasons I can't say I understand, everything is working nicely, both the "failing" Premiere and the new Roamio connect just fine, took the latest SW updates, and stream video very nicely.

The only change I made to the network was changing out the router, so I guess the old one was acting up, but I really didn't expect it to fix the problem.

At any rate, thanks to all.


----------

